

Even faster: loading half a billion rows in MySQL revisited - derwiki
http://derwiki.tumblr.com/post/29892583773/even-faster-loading-half-a-billion-rows-in-mysql

======
aaronblohowiak
Sounds like a good use for MySQL partitioning, which does the table for each
month thing automatically and transparently for you. IIRC, you will also avoid
the slowdown as the table grows beaches each partition is pretty independent

~~~
wincent
We've used various partitioning schemes at Causes (I'm a coworker of the OP)
but for this particular use case the monthly tables weren't a good fit.

(Your comment about automatic/transparent makes me think you're probably
thinking of merge tables. We've used those too for other models, but we're not
big fans of them because they require you to use the MyISAM storage engine,
which doesn't offer the same consistency guarantees that InnoDB does.)

In this particular instance, a single large table with the right indices gives
better performance and, importantly for us, speeds up developers by removing
unnecessary complexity.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
I was referring to the MySQL default support for
<http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/partitioning.html>

